# How much kibble does your hedgehog eat?



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

So I started counting col. Mustard's kibble about a week ago. She's a tiny girl, only 280g, and she's 14 months old.

In avarege, she eats 110 kibble pieces / night. I tought that was way too much, but she is very active which keeps her in good shape. 

I am curious about how much other hedgehogs eat, if you'd like to share it, along with your hedgie's weight, that would be very appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought Herc ate a lot too, but I guess not! He eats 60-70 kibbles a night. He's 5 months old and weighs around 400-410g.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla, who runs avg of 6 miles a night & weighs 290 grams eats about 60 kibble per night and about 5-6 mealworms.
Zoey, who runs avg of about 4 miles a night & weighs 366 grams eats about 40 kibble per night & about 4 mealworms.


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

****tles eats about 30-40 kibble and 5-6 mealworms a night. He's 4 months old and 320 grams. I'm not sure how far he runs, but he is on his wheel for hours on end.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Omg, my mustard is a monster!! Besides kibble she will have the occasional treats - chicken, eggs, plain yogurt, banana. No wonder why she is a poop machine. 

I really want to set up the bycicle thing on her wheel to see how much she runs, but I just got her a CHE set up, so she might have to wait. Her mama is short on money right now.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=6364


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex is 12 1/2 weeks old and he eats about 1 tablespoon of dry mix every night. You know those silver condiment cups, the small ones for ketchup? I give him about 1/2 of that container full a night and he has plenty leftovers in the morning. On top of dry mix he eats 3 dried crickets, 3 worms and 1 raspberry or blueberry a night. He likes strawberries as long as I remove the outside skin where the seeds are, and he digs cooked potatoes.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

At the moment I'm not counting kibble, I'm weighing their food before and after, mainly because I'm a touch OCD, so I'd end up counting 100 kibble for each (200 in total) and then I'd count it again, sometimes three times if I wasn't completely sure. So I went with weight since I got the scales for them.

Hester - 565 grams - 10 to 15 grams of kibble per night (40 to 60 pieces when I was counting)

Loki - 427 grams - 8 to 10 grams of kibble per night (20 to 40 pieces when I was counting)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I do want to note that not all kibble is the same size. For example, when we got Zoey, she came with 1 kind of kibble & it is eaily 2-3 times as large as one of the kibbles in Cholla's mix. I have been gradually mixing Zoey's 1 into Chollas' &all 3 of Cholla's into Zoey's.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> I do want to note that not all kibble is the same size. For example, when we got Zoey, she came with 1 kind of kibble & it is eaily 2-3 times as large as one of the kibbles in Cholla's mix. I have been gradually mixing Zoey's 1 into Chollas' &all 3 of Cholla's into Zoey's.


That's a very good point, PJM. The kibbles in the Colonel's mix aren't that big.


----------

